# Kukri vs Machette



## PhotonGuy

Anybody have experience with both kukris and machettes? Which do you like better? Which do you think functions better as a tool and/or as a weapon?


----------



## Tez3

What size Kukri are you talking about?


----------



## Dirty Dog

Tool for what? Weapon vs what?


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Tez3




----------



## drop bear

Machetes are cheaper,lighter and are a garden tool rather than a tacticool tool.

Buy a tramontia. Because buying a kukri  wont make you a Ghurkha.


----------



## Blindside

Historically when the Gurkhas went to battle they used the Kora not the kukri, the kukri was the camp tool/machete, yes it made a useful weapon but so does a hunting knife.  When firearms became dominant the kora was left out of the loadout but the kukri was retained.

I don't have much use for a machete in my environment but the kukri certainly has its place in the pack, if I have to fight someone I'd probably prefer the range that the machete would give me.


----------



## tshadowchaser

never tried or even had a real kukri, but  would love to have one.  I've used the machete for many things and practiced some crazy stuff with one but would like a heavier more sturdy blade if I ever had to use in combat.
I have seen machete wounds in the Emergency room and will say they where nasty


----------



## Blindside

Original Nepalese Gurkha Kukri Bhojpure Fighting Knife- Unmarked ima-usa.com


----------



## Blindside

The one I use camping is relatively small, similar to the more recent military issue sizes, with a blade length of 11 inches or so, the kukri has become smaller over the last 100 years as its function as a backup weapon has been reduced.


----------



## jks9199

PhotonGuy said:


> Anybody have experience with both kukris and machettes? Which do you like better? Which do you think functions better as a tool and/or as a weapon?


Yes. What are you trying to do?  A kukri can do pottery much anything a machete can, as well as being a formidable chopping tool. A machete trends to have longer reach and is lighter for hours of brush clearing. As a weapon  -- pretty much the same differences. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka

I've never actually seen a Kukri. I don't particularly like machetes, but train with them because my knife instructor says so. He reminds us it's one of the most common blades around the world. But I ain't going overseas and don't plan on cutting brush any time soon, so, you know.


----------



## Danny T

PhotonGuy said:


> Anybody have experience with both kukris and machettes? Which do you like better? Which do you think functions better as a tool and/or as a weapon?


To be used in what environment. Jungle, Grasslands, Hardwood Forest, on a raft in an ocean, in the mountains, in the desert?
Neither is the best in all situations.


----------



## Tez3

Blindside said:


> Historically when the Gurkhas went to battle they used the Kora not the kukri, the kukri was the camp tool/machete, yes it made a useful weapon but so does a hunting knife.  When firearms became dominant the kora was left out of the loadout but the kukri was retained.
> 
> I don't have much use for a machete in my environment but the kukri certainly has its place in the pack, if I have to fight someone I'd probably prefer the range that the machete would give me.




No they took a Kukri, there are various sizes of kukri and are used as normal. That's from my shift partner...a Gurkha and very proud of his history as well as his regiment. However non Gurkas are far more in awe of the kukri than Gurkas are to the extent that all sorts of myths have been made up much to their amusement, the one about Kurkris having to 'taste' blood before being put back into their scabbards is one.
A sword would be far too expensive for fighters so they would use the largest kukri they had, a considerable length, still used btw as a knife/machete. There are some villages still who have a sacred sword though which is hidden away but certainly swords weren't the common soldiers weapon.


----------



## Cirdan

I`ve owned a machete since I was a kid (worn out several in fact) and it is an excellent tool for outdoor activity. Far better than an axe in my opinion when it comes to clearing a path, cut wood for the campfire or even chopping down small trees. When properly sharpened and swung the cutting power is incredible. As for the machete used as a weapon, there are the FMAs.

Never used or held a kukri, I suppose it is an excellent weapon and tool for a trained person. I imagine the shape of the blade could make it a bit impractical for some of the tasks a machete excel at however.


----------



## Tez3

Cirdan said:


> I`ve owned a machete since I was a kid (worn out several in fact) and it is an excellent tool for outdoor activity. Far better than an axe in my opinion when it comes to clearing a path, cut wood for the campfire or even chopping down small trees. When properly sharpened and swung the cutting power is incredible. As for the machete used as a weapon, there are the FMAs.
> 
> Never used or held a kukri, I suppose it is an excellent weapon and tool for a trained person. I imagine the shape of the blade could make it a bit impractical for some of the tasks a machete excel at however.




In Nepal the kukri is used as we would used a knife and a machete, it's the size that makes the difference. small ones are used for cutting up food for cooking, larger ones for cutting wood etc. Despite what people think it's not primarily a weapon but the everyday knife of the Nepalese.


----------



## Cirdan

Tez3 said:


> In Nepal the kukri is used as we would used a knife and a machete, it's the size that makes the difference. small ones are used for cutting up food for cooking, larger ones for cutting wood etc. Despite what people think it's not primarily a weapon but the everyday knife of the Nepalese.



Come to think of it maybe the kukri is a bit similar to the norwegian _snedel_.


----------



## Tez3

Bear in mind this is a commercial site and the sales patter a bit flowery lol.
khukuri info kukri origin khukri value kukuri history- feed yourself


----------



## drop bear

Cirdan said:


> Come to think of it maybe the kukri is a bit similar to the norwegian _snedel_.



then we can start getting a bit more than two options and look at things like a bill hook or woodsmans pal.


----------



## drop bear

drop bear said:


> then we can start getting a bit more than two options and look at things like a bill hook or woodsmans pal.


----------



## drop bear

For a bit of traditional killing/utility knives the smatchet or the barong.






Actually the smatchet has kind of a cool history. Fairborn's other fighting knife.


----------



## PhotonGuy

Good reviews. Anyway, between kukris and machetes I know both have their advantages and disadvantages. Im trying to figure out which one people prefer when going out in the woods or brush. I've got some good machetes but I don't have any experience with kukris. I might be going on a trip out in the brush myself.


----------



## drop bear

PhotonGuy said:


> Good reviews. Anyway, between kukris and machetes I know both have their advantages and disadvantages. Im trying to figure out which one people prefer when going out in the woods or brush. I've got some good machetes but I don't have any experience with kukris. I might be going on a trip out in the brush myself.



What sort of bush? What sort of tasks?


----------



## jks9199

Tez3 said:


> Bear in mind this is a commercial site and the sales patter a bit flowery lol.
> khukuri info kukri origin khukri value kukuri history- feed yourself


Yeah, they're commercial -- but they are generally pretty accurate as far as I know.  Prices are a bit steep, but you're essentially getting a individual handmade item.  You can get more "run of the mill" military issue style kukri for around $25 or $30 US, on average.  Used to be cheaper... but then they got "kewl."


----------



## jks9199

PhotonGuy said:


> Good reviews. Anyway, between kukris and machetes I know both have their advantages and disadvantages. Im trying to figure out which one people prefer when going out in the woods or brush. I've got some good machetes but I don't have any experience with kukris. I might be going on a trip out in the brush myself.


Stick with what you know.  Mistakes with a kukri can be pretty serious... They've got tremendous chopping power, and if you get in the path of the blade -- Well, we can call you Lefty.


----------



## PhotonGuy

drop bear said:


> What sort of bush? What sort of tasks?


I might be taking a trip to South Africa so it will be out in the savanna and possible out in the woods as well. Im thinking of bringing a kukri instead of a machete or I might bring both.


----------



## PhotonGuy

jks9199 said:


> Stick with what you know.  Mistakes with a kukri can be pretty serious... They've got tremendous chopping power, and if you get in the path of the blade -- Well, we can call you Lefty.



So you're saying a machete is usually easier to handle and not as tricky. I would think so since a curved blade can be tricky if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## jks9199

PhotonGuy said:


> So you're saying a machete is usually easier to handle and not as tricky. I would think so since a curved blade can be tricky if you don't know what you're doing.


No.  I'm saying that if you mess around with something you don't understand, you can get hurt.  And in the woods is not the place to get hurt.  The edge on a kukri is on the inside edge of that curve.  That's part of why it's so powerful a chopping tool -- but it also means it's really easy to get yourself in the path of the edge -- and find out about when you get cut.  Like any tool -- learn how to use it before you rely on it.


----------



## Tez3

jks9199 said:


> Yeah, they're commercial -- but they are generally pretty accurate as far as I know.  Prices are a bit steep, but you're essentially getting a individual handmade item.  You can get more "run of the mill" military issue style kukri for around $25 or $30 US, on average.  Used to be cheaper... but then they got "kewl."




Mine, a military one, was a present from my  Gurkha shift partner when I retired, he knows how much I like blades!


----------



## jks9199

Tez3 said:


> Mine, a military one, was a present from my  Gurkha shift partner when I retired, he knows how much I like blades!


Very cool.


----------



## Tez3

jks9199 said:


> Very cool.



My boss got me a Bonsai tree so I did alright


----------



## drop bear

PhotonGuy said:


> I might be taking a trip to South Africa so it will be out in the savanna and possible out in the woods as well. Im thinking of bringing a kukri instead of a machete or I might bring both.



you wont want to back pack both. That would get to heavy. If you are clearing a path or chopping light trees get a machete.

I live in a rain forest so the machete is good for me.

If you are chopping fire wood or making structures get a saw or an axe.


----------



## RhythmGJ

Some people chop/cut brush machete-like with a large Bowie, so you could look at those too, I suppose.

I have a machete, Bowie, and something called a Bo-Kri (mid-sized, kukri-like Bowie knife).

I would think any could do the job, safety concerns kept in mind, of course, but I would think that if you're back-packing and not necessarily worried about too much brush, the smaller the knife, the easier to carry, yes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotonGuy

drop bear said:


> you wont want to back pack both. That would get to heavy. If you are clearing a path or chopping light trees get a machete.
> 
> I live in a rain forest so the machete is good for me.
> 
> If you are chopping fire wood or making structures get a saw or an axe.



If both is two heavy, I can always keep one in the hunting lodge. I like the machete but I want to try out a kukri. A machete makes me feel like Im from out of a horror movie.


----------



## drop bear

PhotonGuy said:


> If both is two heavy, I can always keep one in the hunting lodge. I like the machete but I want to try out a kukri. A machete makes me feel like Im from out of a horror movie.



lol. well a kukri wont fix any image issues.


----------



## PhotonGuy

drop bear said:


> lol. well a kukri wont fix any image issues.



I never saw Jason wielding a kukri.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Maybe you could just take it for granted that most of the world does not share your difficulty separating reality and movies?


----------



## Instructor

Neither for me, unless I am clearing brush all day.  This is my favorite knife, Ken Onion designed hunting blade.  Nice and hurky.  I've battoned small saplings down with it and it still had enough edge left over to fillet a trout.  I like it so much I had a local leather worker make a custom sheath for it with my initials stamped into the leather.


----------



## drop bear

PhotonGuy said:


> I never saw Jason wielding a kukri.



correct.

Have you come across the concept of tacticool?

basically you could be seen as trying to hard.


----------



## PhotonGuy

Dirty Dog said:


> Maybe you could just take it for granted that most of the world does not share your difficulty separating reality and movies?



I don't share that difficulty either. You shouldn't make assumptions about people you don't know.


----------



## Brian King

Why take sand to a beach. When traveling try sampling the local wares and training. Working blades develop from community, culture and needs. Rather than traveling with a bunch of long steel pick up what you need when you get closer to where you are going. Travel lighter and only take the essentials. When traveling foreign lands bring cheap blade as it will likely be traded anyways, no sense losing top notch.


----------



## drop bear

Brian King said:


> Why take sand to a beach. When traveling try sampling the local wares and training. Working blades develop from community, culture and needs. Rather than traveling with a bunch of long steel pick up what you need when you get closer to where you are going. Travel lighter and only take the essentials. When traveling foreign lands bring cheap blade as it will likely be traded anyways, no sense losing top notch.



And a good lead up to "buy a mora."


----------



## PhotonGuy

Brian King said:


> Why take sand to a beach. When traveling try sampling the local wares and training. Working blades develop from community, culture and needs. Rather than traveling with a bunch of long steel pick up what you need when you get closer to where you are going. Travel lighter and only take the essentials. When traveling foreign lands bring cheap blade as it will likely be traded anyways, no sense losing top notch.



Ever been to South Africa? Any experience or advice? I do plan to research it more but one thing is for sure, knives and blades aren't free like sand at a beach and if I can get a good quality blade for a lower price in Africa than here at the USA than perhaps I will get it there but I am still doing research.


----------



## RhythmGJ

I have been to Ghana, and there were machetes for-sale and in-use everywhere. I didn't get a chance to check them out closely in the market (I was more interested in finding a djembe), but when I go back, I'm thinking of picking-up some blades and shipping them back. I have to assume they'll be better and cheaper than what you can get at Harbor Freight or Walmart!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhythmGJ

PS-- If you practice your "dickering" skills, you will be better able to get optimal pricing. The traditional markets really do practice the art of price negotiation, and often the assumption will be that Westerners are loaded with cash, so they will start by high-balling you. Stand firm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tez3

RhythmGJ said:


> PS-- If you practice your "dickering" skills, you will be better able to get optimal pricing. The traditional markets really do practice the art of price negotiation, and often the assumption will be that Westerners are loaded with cash, so they will start by high-balling you. Stand firm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That goes with the Gurkha kukris lol, the Gurkhas here will haggle for everything even taxi fares and it's amazing that it works because it's not something we are used to here. I think their reputation goes before them though they never cause any trouble at all, they just smile and are very polite which can be quite intimidating!


----------



## PhotonGuy

I have good experience with the company Cold Steel and from what I've seen of their stuff most of what they sell is better than what you will find at Harbor Freight or Walmart. They sell both machetes and kukris although I don't know if they do business in South Africa.


----------



## Tez3

PhotonGuy said:


> I have good experience with the company Cold Steel and from what I've seen of their stuff most of what they sell is better than what you will find at Harbor Freight or Walmart. They sell both machetes and kukris although I don't know if they do business in South Africa.




Are they Nepalese kukris?


----------



## Transk53

I believe that a twin blade Machete would be cool. Two parallel along the blade. Could slice through a knee and hand it to the victim. Boko Harem could be volunteers.


----------



## PhotonGuy

Tez3 said:


> Are they Nepalese kukris?



Search


----------



## Transk53

PhotonGuy said:


> Search



The first one! Something about the colour Black, it seems to be just that!


----------



## Tez3

PhotonGuy said:


> Search




Made in Taiwan


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> Made in Taiwan



Yeah should be made in Scotland.


----------



## Tez3

Transk53 said:


> Yeah should be made in Scotland.




Mmm, well at least for us that would be a patriotic buy  Buying stuff from Taiwan annoys me, buying stuff that should be made in the proper country of origin annoys me even more.


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> Mmm, well at least for us that would be a patriotic buy  Buying stuff from Taiwan annoys me, buying stuff that should be made in the proper country of origin annoys me even more.




Yeah guess it would. For me Taiwan is essential. Some chips are God like!


----------



## PhotonGuy

The first one looks really nice but its a bit expensive, $130. They've got some other ones that are much less.


----------



## drop bear

Tez3 said:


> Are they Nepalese kukris?



Reproductions. Ranging from the more traditional style to a machete version.

but cheap and tough.


----------



## jks9199

For a machete, why spend more than you have to?  As a rule, you don't need or wasn't a blade that's going to take a beating in use to cost a fortune. You want a decent steel that'll hold a working edge tolerably well, be resilient enough to take the beating, and tough enough to handle the abuse. Full tang, of course, and a comfortable handle.  For a working kukri... Much the same. I understand that railroad track and car lead springs have been very popular sources of steel in the past. For a ceremonial kukri, sure get fancy. ( never heard of a ceremonial machete...)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear

jks9199 said:


> For a machete, why spend more than you have to?  As a rule, you don't need or wasn't a blade that's going to take a beating in use to cost a fortune. You want a decent steel that'll hold a working edge tolerably well, be resilient enough to take the beating, and tough enough to handle the abuse. Full tang, of course, and a comfortable handle.  For a working kukri... Much the same. I understand that railroad track and car lead springs have been very popular sources of steel in the past. For a ceremonial kukri, sure get fancy. ( never heard of a ceremonial machete...)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk



They have machete in fancy. Not sure if ceremonial.

machete porn.
VALIANT CO. - New Antique Traditional Blades


----------



## Buka

PhotonGuy said:


> Ever been to South Africa? Any experience or advice? I do plan to research it more but one thing is for sure, knives and blades aren't free like sand at a beach and if I can get a good quality blade for a lower price in Africa than here at the USA than perhaps I will get it there but I am still doing research.



I've been there several times. I know you'll find these things during your research but - if you rent a car, they drive on the left in South Africa, if you've never done that before, the first few days are really confusing, especially turning. A lot of the car rentals are manual transmission, if you want an automatic you need to request it. And you need a locking gas cap. Any picture driving license is valid, so you're all set. 

You need a cell phone. Find out if yours will work there. But if you use it a lot the international rates will cost you a bootload. (seriously) Depending on how long you're staying, might be better to get one there, and their service. I think the emergency number is 10111. 

If you plan on traveling by bus - bad guys always work the bus depots, _always_, so be careful. If you're in the cities at night, stay away from the business or night districts. If you're marked as a tourist they'll eat you alive. Just don't go to those places at night.

If you are out and about, "in the woods" (more like dusty scrub) there's more to worry about than coyotes, wolves or bears. Always remember YOU ARE IN AFRICA. Besides the animals, they have seriously nasty snakes. Black Mambas, Puff Adders, Boomslangs in the trees and Cobras, all kinds of Cobras, and God knows what else. I'm quite sure you'll see them (at least I hope you _see_ them)

It's also the "murder by stabbing capital of the world", so behave yourself.


----------



## jks9199

Admin Note:
Off topic posts have been split into a new thread: Hunting - split from Kukri vs Machette MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community

jks9199
Administrator


----------

